# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  1С:Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи

## PavelPis

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*
Конфигурация "РАРУС: Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи"*

----------


## volk1234

См. ниже



> *1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи" 1.0.8.4 (установка)*
> Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.13!
> 
> скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
> 
> *1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей" 1.0.8.4 (установка)*
> Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Розница 8. Магазин втозапчастей", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.13!
> 
> скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
> ...

----------

Maize (10.10.2018)

----------


## deduchka

Привет всем!
Нет ни у кого отученной версии "Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи" 1.0.8.4 скиньте пожалуйста на Mubit@yandex.ru
премного благодарен

----------


## ussergio

ссылки не пашут на магазин Бытовой техники может кто перезалить? и еще вопрос возможен ли запуск на платформе 8.2?

----------


## YanisR1

чё ни одна не пашет?

----------


## ValeraMM

Ни одна :(

----------


## Ukei

> Помогите найти "1С:Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи" очень нужна.



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.1.2.8 от 26.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

dj_romeo (03.09.2014), Maize (10.10.2018), yagenacvale (25.01.2015)

----------


## yagenacvale

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.1.2.8 от 26.03.2014*
> 
> Установка (авторская сборка):
> 
> скачать // зеркало // зеркало


Скажите, что нужно установить, чтобы эта конфигурация заработала? Заранее благодарю за ответ.

----------


## Ukei

> что нужно установить, чтобы эта конфигурация заработала?


 - Аппаратный ключ защиты, само собой. Или найти того, кто согласится отучить этого зверя от ключа.

----------


## yagenacvale

> - Аппаратный ключ защиты, само собой. Или найти того, кто согласится отучить этого зверя от ключа.


Я имею в виду, какую 1С какой версии

----------


## Ukei

- Поставьте 8.3.

----------


## kuzmich_v

Скажите, пожалуйста, это версия для России? Для Украины не пойдет?

----------


## Ukei

- Для России. Скорее всего не подойдет для Украины.

----------


## kuzmich_v

Понятно. Спасибо. А не подскажете, где найти Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи для Украины?

----------


## Hamel

> 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница 8. Книжный магазин" 1.0.8.4 (установка)
> Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Розница 8. Книжный магазин", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.13!
> 
> скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2


Где найти рабочую рабочие ссылки на этто?

----------


## Ukei

> Где найти рабочую рабочие ссылки на этто?


 - В 1-м сообщении темы для Рарус-а.

----------

l4h (02.08.2017)

----------


## Starik_ya

ссылки уже не рабочии к сожалению

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.2.3.10 от 04.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

 - Обновления по ссылке на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи.

----------


## WhiteJack

Есть у кого нить последняя версия? Отученная

----------


## MarSerg

напишите в личку

----------


## l4h

а есть где-нибудь список с обновлениями, как это сделано для бухгалтерии(переходишь на юнибайтс и там сразу все обновы выложены, какие надо выбираешь и качаешь)?

----------


## Ukei

> а есть где-нибудь список с обновлениями, как это сделано для бухгалтерии(переходишь на юнибайтс и там сразу все обновы выложены, какие надо выбираешь и качаешь)?


 - Есть. У меня в подписи, ссылка на отраслевые решения.

----------

A1an (03.07.2020)

----------


## l4h

я там уже все вдоль и поперек все просмотрел и ничего не нашел, я слепой или ее там нет?

----------


## Ukei

> я там уже все вдоль и поперек все просмотрел и ничего не нашел, я слепой или ее там нет?


 - По ссылке на отраслевые у меня в подписи, там - Рарус: Розница 8.

----------


## l4h

Спасибо) сам почему-то не догадался туда глянуть.

----------

